# 일구월심 그리던, 어이하리, 니나노 난실로



## RadkeRonnie

I'm currently translating the song 닐리리야 (as sung by 송소희) into English for my own understanding. There are a few lines that I don't understand. I bolded the particular words that are giving me trouble.

*일구월심* *그리던* 님 어느 시절에 만나 볼까.
어제 청춘, 오늘 백발, 가는 세월을 *어이하리*.
*니나노 난실로* 내가 돌아간다. (I'm guessing that 니나노 doesn't mean anything.)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kross

일구월심 그리던 님: You who (I) miss more intently as time passes by.

(가는 세월을) 어이하리: How can I handle (passing days)? 

니나노 난실로: I found out this online, So it has be to be checked again later. 니나노 here has two meanings. One is a lady room. The other is it acts as a hook in the song. 난실 here means a room of the lady who is as beautiful as a flower(난). With two parts combined together, they mean that (I enter) a beautiful lady’s room.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Wow, that's really helpful! Thank you so much!

That leaves me with a few questions, though. 

1) What part of speech is 일구월심, and how can I use it in a sentence?
2) Is 그리던 the normal way to combine 그립다 and 던, or is it an archaic/poetic form? Does this mean that I can say things like 아름다던 and 즐거던?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kross

1) The exact 일구월심 part is ‘more intently as time passes by.’. Since it is a very archaic literature expression, people hardly use it in a daily conversation maybe except for scholars. 

2) 그리던 is an adjective and its basic form is 그리다 that is a verb. Personally I think that it has gone too far to look at the word, 그리던, in an archaic and poetic perspective. But there might be a possibility that the word has a literature meaning in the song. 

Yes, you can say 아름답던 and 즐겁던.


----------



## vientito

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2538234


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Thanks, vientito. I didn't understand that 그리다 meant "to miss."

Thanks for your explanations, Kross.


----------

